# Carbon Monoxide Detectors



## bnolen (Mar 25, 2013)

Have a standard 1960s era house with 2 bedrooms and a one car attached garage. Received plans for a master bedroom/bathroom addition. Entry to master bedroom is from the covered back porch with no entrance from inside the house. The existing inside of house will be hardwired for smoke detectors as well as a carbon monoxide detector. The new bedroom also has smoke detector. The question is in regard to R315.1, carbon monoxide detectors within 10’ of each sleeping room, and how to meet that requirement for the new bedroom. Putting the detector under the covered porch to meet the requirement is nonsense and I am not of the mindset to have them redesign the entry to satisfy R315. Thoughts or ideas? If the carbon monoxide feature of a combination detector goes off, don’t all the smoke alarms sound? Thanks for any and all responses. 2010 Florida Building Code/Residential


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2013)

is this the same wording as Florida??????

R315.2 Where required in existing dwellings. Where

a permit is required for alterations, repairs, or additions

exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), existing dwellings

or sleeping units that have attached garages or fuel-burning

appliances shall be provided with a carbon monoxide alarm

in accordance with Section R315.1 Carbon monoxide alarms

shall only be required in the specific dwelling unit or sleeping

unit for which the permit was obtained.

R315.3 Alarm requirements. Single– and multiplestation

carbon monoxide alarms shall be listed as complying

with the requirements of UL 2034. Carbon monoxide detectors

shall be listed as complying with the requirements of

UL 2075. Carbon monoxide alarms and carbon monoxide

detectors shall be installed in accordance with this code, the

current edition of NFPA 720 “Standard for the Installation of

Carbon Monoxide (CO) Detection and Warning Equipment”

and the manufacturer’s installation instructions. Other

carbon monoxide alarm and detection devices as recognized

in NFPA 720 are also acceptable.

Carbon monoxide alarms required by Section R315.1 and

R315.2 shall be installed in the following locations:

1. Outside of each separate dwelling unit sleeping area in

the immediate vicinity of the bedroom (s).

2. On every level of a dwelling unit including basements.

R315.1.2 Interconnection. Where more than one carbon

monoxide alarm is required to be installed within the dwelling

unit or within a sleeping unit the alarm shall be interconnected

in a manner that activation of one alarm shall activate all of the

alarms in the individual unit.

Exception:

1. Interconnection is not required in existing dwelling units

where repairs do not result in the removal of wall and

ceiling finishes, there is no access by means of attic, basement

or crawl space, and no previous method for interconnection

existed

1.  If so you should be able to use the exception for interconnection

2. if the detector is not listed for outside use, which more then likely it is not, that should take care of the outside one.

cannot see an ahj requireing you to add an entry just to add a detector.

3. they do make wireless interconnected smoke alarms, not sure if they are 110 though.


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2013)

found the florida version just cannot cut and paste, but it has less words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/2010Florida/Residential/PDFs/Chapter%203%20-%20Building%20Planning.pdf

Free Resources

looks like if you put it directly inside the door of the bedroom that should make the ahj happy, and the florida section does not talk about interconnection.


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2013)

Is the garage anyway attached to the new bedroom, or is there gas to the house or is there a fuel burning appliance in the bedroom???


----------



## mark handler (Mar 25, 2013)

Place it in the room

that will be "....within 10 feet of each room used for sleeping purposes...."


----------



## bnolen (Mar 25, 2013)

The garage is on the opposite end of the house and there are no gas fired appliances. As AHJ, I am leaning towards not worrying about it.


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh you the man

Good call


----------

